# Cual monitor consume mas?



## Junior44 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yo tengo dos monitores...

1.- Un CRT (de tubo) de 17 pulgadas marca DELL que en la etiqueta de atras dice:  "Input 90 a 230 V. 130 wats"

2.- Un Suyama LCD, tambien de 17 pulgadas que la etiqueta dice....
"AC 110-230 - 1,4 ampers-max"

He hecho mis calculos y resulta que los 1,4 ampers del LCD a 125 voltios son 175 watios.

Y me quedo muy extrañado que consuma mas el LCD que el CRT.
porque el CRT dice 130 watios.... y en cambio el LCD son 175 watios.
¿Significa que consume mas el LCD?

Me parece que hay algo que hago mal.

¿Me podeis ayudar?
El voltaje de mi casa son 125 voltios

¿Cual de los dos consume mas?

Gracias.


----------



## morta (Jul 3, 2013)

el 1.4a maximo se refiere a que a 110v consume esa corriente, peeeero habria que medir el consumo con amperímetro para ser exacto, por que algunas fuentes switching funcionan a partir de los 85v a 240v, si ese 1.4a max esta referido a 85v consume menos si esta referido a 110 consume mas....


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2013)

Mide ambos con una pinza amperimétrica


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 3, 2013)

CRT = 60W ~ 150W
LCD = 15W ~ 30W
LED = 7W ~ 12W

Valores tomados de equipos que llegan a reparacion...  Una pregunta, tu LCD tiene la fuente de poder internamete o se alimenta desde un transformador o fuente externa?


----------



## djwash (Jul 4, 2013)

Opino que seguramente los 1.4A son de pico...

Como te dijeron, mide ambos con una pinza amperometrica para sacarte las dudas tu mismo.

Seguro no andan lejos de los valores que te paso Ratmayor...


----------



## Junior44 (Jul 5, 2013)

Me explicare..........
Yo siempre habia creido (quiza erroneamente) que los CRT, al ser un tubo consumian mas que los LCD y los LED.

Por eso escribi este mensaje. Porque me parecia extraño lo contrario.

Pero despues de escribirlo me puse a navegar con el Google y busque respuestas. Y me quede asombrado. Resulta que en dos foros de electronica decian todo lo contrario. Incluso lo demostraban con cifras.

Segun ellos, los monitores que gastan menos son los CRT (y yo me quede alucinando). Yo que pensaba tirar mi CRT a la basura y resulta que tengo una "joya". Me quede que todavia no me lo creo.

Y viendo las cifras que tienen los mios detras de watios, a lo mejor es verdad. 

Respondo a tu pregunta RATMAYOR.  Mi LCD tiene la fuente interna. 

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Jul 5, 2013)

Y no te lo creas, un CRT gasta muchisimo mas que un LCD (en cuanto a monitores de PC)...

Lamentablemente mi pinza amperometrica se quedo sin pilas, sino media los monitores que tengo aquí, pero desde ya se nota que un CRT consume mas, ya que este disipa una buena cantidad de calor, se nota en la parte de atras que suelen estar calientes, el CRT de 15" que tengo se calienta bastante en general, en cambio mi LCD de 23" esta frio y eso que tiene fuente interna...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Y no te lo creas, un CRT gasta muchisimo mas que un LCD (en cuanto a monitores de PC)...
> 
> Lamentablemente mi pinza amperometrica se quedo sin pilas, sino media los monitores que tengo aquí, pero desde ya se nota que un CRT consume mas, ya que este disipa una buena cantidad de calor, se nota en la parte de atras que suelen estar calientes, el CRT de 15" que tengo se calienta bastante en general, en cambio mi LCD de 23" esta frio y eso que tiene fuente interna...


Es que sin ir muy lejos hay que considerar el consumo del CRT como tal, la mayoría se alimenta con 27KV / 1mA y el filamento se alimenta con tensiones que oscilan entre los 6,3V a 12V ~ 1A a 3A...


----------



## Junior44 (Jul 6, 2013)

De verdad, que el CRT de 17 que tengo y que va de **PALABRA INNECESARIAMENTE ORDINARIA** pensaba venderlo o dejarlo en un rincon (que es lo mismo que pegarle un martillazo, porque cuando llevan un tiempo sin usarse se averian)

  Tengo un amigo que me va a regalar un monitor a LED de 22". Y por otro lado ya tengo un LCD de 17" . En total tengo 3 monitores. ¿Para que quiero tantos?. Y pensaba sacarme el CRT de encima.

  Pero me daba pena. Es un CRT que lleva mas de 7 años funcionando TODOS LOS DIAS OCHO HORAS SIN NI UNA SOLA AVERIA. Es un Dell.
  Y por lo visto han salido muy buenos.

  Pero despues de ver que son los que menos gastan, al que me voy a sacar de encima va ha ser el LCD. 

  Para que veais que no os engaño al decir que he visto dos foros en que dicen que las CRT gastan menos que las LCD y LED aquí los teneis…..

  http://www.solarweb.net/forosolar/fotovoltaica-sistemas-aislados-la-red/23810-consumos-tv-crt-lcd-led.html
  Mirad las respuestas desde Aitana solar y AgusPe hacia abajo (mas o menos desde la mitas hacia abajo). Vereis lo que dicen.


  Y aquí teneis otro
  http://zonaforo.meristation.com/iquest-que-consume-mas-lcd-tubo-o-plasma-t857715.html
  Mirad la repuesta de MAKELEKELULE.

   Un saludo.


----------



## analogico (Jul 6, 2013)

Junior44 dijo:


> De verdad, que el CRT de 17 que tengo Y QUE VA DE **PALABRA INNECESARIAMENTE ORDINARIA* *pensaba venderlo o dejarlo en un rincon (que es lo mismo que pegarle un martillazo, porque cuando llevan un tiempo sin usarse se averian)
> 
> Tengo un amigo que me va a regalar un monitor a LED de 22". Y por otro lado ya tengo un LCD de 17" . En total tengo 3 monitores. ¿Para que quiero tantos?. Y pensaba sacarme el CRT de encima.
> 
> ...





no

 esos  foros 
son de televisores
y los televisores  consumen mas 
tienen sonido sintnizadores, decodificadores, procesadores y todo eso consume
ademas el ultimo post es lo que dice la etiqueta 
y eso es el maximo  solo  es por un breve periodo 

la manera mas economica es que los midas con un aperimetro AC y saques tus propias conclusiones


----------



## djwash (Jul 6, 2013)

Junior44, no es necesario que tires tu CRT, vendelo algo te daran jeje, por el bien de mis ojos y de mi cabeza, dejé de usar CRT hace muchos años, ya que no podia estar mas de 2 horas frente a uno que me dolia la cabeza y la vista, desde que uso LCD puedo estar trabajando frente a la pantalla por varias horas sin ninguna molestia, pero esa es mi experiencia...

Enseguida mido con mi pinza los monitores que tengo aqui, es 1 LCD de 23", un LED de 18.5" y un CRT de 15", asi te convences de que los CRT consumen mas, aunque como ya dije y no me leiste, con solo poner la mano atras te das cuenta cual disipa mas calor, y ahi ya te das cuenta que el CRT en calor nomas ya gasta mas energia que el LCD...

EDIT:

Ya medi los tres monitores que tengo a mi alcance, usando la funcion HOLD congelé la medicion para la foto ya que el cable donde se tomo la medicion estaba algo oscuro para la foto, obviamente no habia nada mas conectado que el monitor a medir en ese momento, los resultados:

El primero es un LED Samsung de 18.5" oscilando entre 0.03A y 0.04A, lo dejamos en 0.04*220V= 8.8W



El segundo es un LCD Benq de 23", en 0.10A clavados, 0.10*220=22W



El tercero es el CRT LG de 15" en 0.25A, 0.25*220=55W



Si aun te quedan dudas de que tecnologia consume mas, consigue una pinza amperometrica y mide tu mismo los aparatos, te divertirás mucho!!


Saludos!


----------



## analogico (Jul 7, 2013)

se me olvidaba
  los  crt consumen  diferentes cantidades de energía dependiendo de los colores que muestran
asi es distinto un fondo totalmente blanco con uno negro


----------



## Junior44 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hola.

Bueno, en eso tienes razon. Los foros son de televisores. (Aunque yo creia que eran lo mismo)

Y en cuanto a los CRT que dan calor, estoy tambien de acuerdo.

En fin. Creo que despues de las pruebas que habeis hecho, tengo un poco mas claro que los CRT consumen mas.

No tengo una pinza amperimetrica. Lo siento.

Pero lo que si tengo es un tester digital, con una entrada para medir hasta 10 amperios. Pero como para medir el consumo lo tendria que poner en serie, me da "yu-yu"= "mieditis aguda" (y espero que no sea una palabra "inecesaria y ordinaria").

Los tester digitales tienen el inconveniente que se queman sin que te enteres. O sea, a un tester analogico te equivocas en la escala y enseguida ves que la aguja se "dispara".  En uno digital solo te enteras cuando ya sale humo. 

Y ponerlo a 125 voltios en serie con el monitor CRT, teoricamente creo que no tendria que pasar nada. Pero eso es "TEORICAMENTE". 
Pero en la "practica" me da cierto "yu-yu" cargarme el tester.

Gracias y saludos.



Solo una cosa para "djwash".

¿Quieres decir que usas la pinza bien?

Yo cuando he visto usar las pinzas amperimetricas, EL CABLE PASABA POR EL CENTRO DE LA PINZA.

O sea, para medir el consumo, el cable pasaba por el "agujero" de la pinza. Y tu lo mides "a distancia". E imagino que segun alejes o acerques la pinza al monitor marcara mas o menos. (Creo yo).

Vosotros sabeis mas. Pero a mi me parece que estan bien hechas las mediciones.

Saludos.

Perdon. Queria decir "A mi me parece que NO estan bien hechas las mediciones".



No te enfades "djwash". Es una simple opinion de un NO experto.
Y gracias por las molestias y por tu tiempo.


----------



## djwash (Jul 7, 2013)

No me molesta, lo que planteas son mas dudas por la falta de conocimiento en el tema, desde el principio se ve pero no hay problema...

Te explico, la medicion se hizo como bien dices, uno de los cables de la red pasando por dentro del agujero de la pinza, pero como ya he notado o no lees, o lees y tienes un problema serio de comprension de texto, el cable donde se tomo la medición esta a 5cm de la toma donde se enchufó cada monitor y nada mas que el monitor que se media en ese momento, cuando usas pinzas amperometricas para medir A podes tomar lectura tanto de FASE como de NEUTRO y el resultado será el mismo.

Si o si debes pasar un cable por el agujero, no estas equivocado en eso, pero si que no leiste bien, la pinza tiene una funcion HOLD, es un pulsador que congela la lectura en ese momento para poder sacar la pinza del cable y que quede fija la lectura en el display de la pinza, usé esa funcion (como bien aclare en el mensaje anterior) porque el preciso lugar donde esta el cable donde se tomo la lectura no hay luz suficiente para sacar la foto con mi celular que no tiene flash, y ademas para sacar la foto de la pinza y del monitor juntos.

Te recomiendo que no uses un tester si no tienes los conocimientos basicos, precauciones de seguridad, etc, es por tu bien, no es facil romper un tester, pero es facil que suceda una desgracia si no sabes lo que haces con tensiones potencialmente mortales, ademas que los tester digitales comunes suelen traer para medir A en continua (CC), y lo que tu necesitas es medir A en alterna (CA).

Saludos.


----------



## Junior44 (Jul 10, 2013)

Vale, vale. 
Menos mal que no te enfadas. ))))


----------

